# Lawn mower knife screw stuck



## t_andersen (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi guys,

I have been working on my Briggs & Stratton lawn mower engine and everything has been smooth sailing thanks to a book and help from you guys. However, I have a stupid problem: I have a hard time getting the rotary cutter knife (is that the name?) off to get it out for sharpening and to get access to the oil evacuation screw. Do you guys have any tricks for that? There is a single screw underneath holding the knife in the center, that's the one I can't get out. Also, does it have right-hand or left-hand threads?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

Rotary cutter knife = blade

Oil evacuation screw = oil drain plug 

Call them what you like, we know what you mean  

On the oil drain plug....pop it with a hammer just hard enough to "shock" it. If its recessed hex head you may have to use a punch to shock it. If you have a decent allen set this style of plug should come right out. If its square, pop it and use a 7/16 open end wrench. These can be tough due to the limited force you can use with the open end wrench.

On the blade bolt, shocking rarely helps here because the bolt will be so tight. Nothing to do on this but get a 6 point socket or wrench, hold the blade and break it loose. Looking down on the mower from above if the blade turns clockwise it is standard right hand thread. Most rotary mowers are this way due to the rotation of 4 four cycle engines. 

Mike


----------



## t_andersen (Mar 13, 2005)

thanks for the help Mike, sorry for the language, I am Danish/Swedish


----------



## t_andersen (Mar 13, 2005)

Done! To get a lever for holding the blade, I took a long board and put two bolts in it with the heads sticking out. The oil drain screw worked as Mike said. I don't know how I survived in the old days before the Internet!


----------

